# On the way to MUC!



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)




----------



## afisherunc (Oct 9, 2014)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

After landing in Munich, went to check out location of LogInOut. Several cars waiting for shipment.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

When you see this sign, turn right and prepare to see LogInOut immediately on right.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Stevarino said:


> View attachment 574459
> 
> 
> When you see this sign, turn right and prepare to see LogInOut immediately on right.


Good advice. It is easy to pass that turn in and then you end up in the hotel parking garage only to find you cannot go back the direction you came.

Looking forward to photos from the Welt with your new car.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Its super handy close now when dropping your car off.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Went out to Welt today just to snoop around and practice my moves for my pick up on Thursday.

They had an opening for the factory tour so I took it. I am taking the factory tour on Thursday again with wife and daughter. You never get too many factory tours.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

They even let me look at, but not sit, the Rolls Royce on display.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Today finally arrived.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

CONGRATS!
I pick mine up next Friday (9th)... will be a close cousin to yours~

Always
Motch

PS) Enjoy & Drive Safe


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Congratulations to Stevarino - our spiritual guide.
Congrats to you as well, Motch.

I'll be leaving tom'w to pickup my ride on Monday. Busy time for the Welt.
Aloha, see y'all on the road.


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations!!! we have nearly identical cars, aside of the leather color. Enjoy it, its a beast, I just dropped mine off. Let me know when you are back in town with the car!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Very cool! Enjoy.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice car! Seeing your verte with its wings spread brought back memories of a similar photo showing the wings spread from my first BMW ED back before the Welt was completed.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

That looks like Friemann or whatever they called that place before the Welt. 
And before that it was a BMW dealership in Munich.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I'm getting an "F" for photography. The sun was at the wrong angle and I was using an iPhone which has no filters. My wife was using a Nikon so maybe some of hers are usable. Oh, and we had three suitcases in the trunk, so the top was up.

But until then, this shot fills the square until next time.

PS Marienbrucke bridge has re-opened.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I am happy to hear that Marienbrucke has reopened. It really is the best vantage point for photographing Neuschwanstein. Was it obvious what had been done to it? The last time I was there (fall 2013) there were a lot of people on the bridge. Perhaps the designer underestimated its popularity - he/she might have expected a couple of hikers every half an hour, not 50 or so on the bridge at one time.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Today, I would say over a hundred people were on the bridge at once. Two buses got there at the same time and it was jammed with people for half an hour.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

That Linderhof Castle is going to be nice when they get it done.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

They said to not go faster than 100 mph for the first 1,200 miles. At 100 mph on the autobahn you can see the grass grow!

I am going to have to cheat a little to keep up with the farm machinery I share the right lane with.


----------



## afisherunc (Oct 9, 2014)

Stevarino said:


> They said to not go faster than 100 mph for the first 1,200 miles. At 100 mph on the autobahn you can see the grass grow!
> 
> I am going to have to cheat a little to keep up with the farm machinery I share the right lane with.
> 
> View attachment 575081


That rule is so hard to follow, although I found it more difficult to keep it under 5,500 RPMs. Sometimes you really want to accelerate in your new car!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

afisherunc said:


> That rule is so hard to follow, although I found it more difficult to keep it under 5,500 RPMs. Sometimes you really want to accelerate in your new car!


 I found that in most cases the car shifted at 5500 when I was accelerating so I couldn't go above that, but I was certainly able to go above 105.  luckily for the cars take most of my time was not in Germany and so there were speed limits around 80 miles per hour in most places


----------



## pdx325i (Feb 26, 2002)

I asked the Welt delivery specialist about the maximum speed during the break-in period. She told me to build up the speed gradually, not to be concerned with speed limit, just don't red-line it. Other than Autobahn, where else would you enjoy the top speed?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

pdx325i said:


> I asked the Welt delivery specialist about the maximum speed during the break-in period. She told me to build up the speed gradually, not to be concerned with speed limit, just don't red-line it. Other than Autobahn, where else would you enjoy the top speed?


They must all have different info. They told me not over 105mph or 5500rpm.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

pdx325i said:


> I asked the Welt delivery specialist about the maximum speed during the break-in period. She told me to build up the speed gradually, not to be concerned with speed limit, just don't red-line it. Other than Autobahn, where else would you enjoy the top speed?


This is a dilemma for European delivery. Long term car longevity versus driving like a German.

My understanding of breaking the car in is that the rpms should be variable and not to drive at the same speed for a long time. Keep the rpms sort of low, maybe to 3500, 4000 at the most, at first. Also gentle on the brakes for maybe 200 miles, which also allows the tires to roughen up a bit.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Mission accomplished. Dropped off yesterday at Log in/out in Munich. No scratches or dings. Car exceeded expectations. A truly fun way to buy a car.

Headed home to start the tracking process and order the Coco Mats.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Stevarino said:


> View attachment 575536
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished. Dropped off yesterday at Log in/out in Munich. No scratches or dings. Car exceeded expectations. A truly fun way to buy a car.
> ...


Great!

Anybody interested in a survey about whether there was damage during European Delivery? I think I'll start one.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Stevarino said:


> View attachment 575536
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished. Dropped off yesterday at Log in/out in Munich. No scratches or dings. Car exceeded expectations. A truly fun way to buy a car.
> ...


Oh, and send in for the $500 rebate from BMWCCA


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Is that the 8 speed auto - they just tick along at 100!


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Yes, it has the 8 speed automatic. 2,400 RPM at 100 mph!

Most of the time was spent off the autobahn on secondary/sightseeing roads. I kept the transmission in sport mode and used the paddle shifters 99% of the time to avoid lugging the engine during break-in. Never used 8th gear unless on the autobahn and then only on level or descending grade.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I just got the word that my car is leaving Bremerhaven tomorrow on the "Hamburg Highway"

That was quick. I just dropped the car off on Sept. 7th.

Hope the PCD goes on as good a schedule.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I think that is around the norm from what I am seeing. Mine was dropped on the 5th July, departed Bremerhaven on the 14th July and was unloaded at Brunswick on the 27th (or 28th) July.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

How long after it arrived at Brunswick was it ready for pick up at PDC?


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

My mistake. I re-read your post and see you did not do a PCD.

That was one hell of a trip you took All over the place. I loved the parts about the Italian Formula one race.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Stevarino said:


> How long after it arrived at Brunswick was it ready for pick up at PDC?


2 weeks but I was caught up in the diff replacement and that was super fast because I pushed very hard and spoke to the right people. I also had some bumper damage that needed to be fixed, My guess is that the car would have been at the dealer by the 5th of July if those 2 factors were taken out.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Stevarino said:


> My mistake. I re-read your post and see you did not do a PCD.
> 
> That was one hell of a trip you took All over the place. I loved the parts about the Italian Formula one race.


 No, not this time.

Yes it was amazing - Austrian F1 though


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Shipping news*

















Hamburg Highway has finnaly left its $3,000/day dock space in Bremerhaven. It is now about 50 miles off the coast of Holland doing 19 knots headed for Southampton to upload the Minis. My 440i is on board parked very close to other cars. It has one foot of clearance front to back, 6 inches side to side, rear mirrors folded, and secured with 4 nylon straps to the tow hooks cinched down so tight the car can barely budge.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*One more photo*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=577202&stc=1&d=1474757086


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Congrats again on a safe delivery!
I dropped mine off on Thurs (22) and am hoping she makes a ship next week! 
I only had a small scratch on the passenger door, barely noticeable (but I can see it!). Rims survived with no rash~

Put 2600 miles on her in 13 days! Was a blast. 154mph as a top speed, 144 with the top down! (and it was loud~) 12:05 best run on the NurburgRing as I didn't want to wreck her!!!

Now the wait begins. Please keep us up to date when she docks and when you get her.

Always
Motch


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Motch said:


> Put 2600 miles on her in 13 days! Was a blast. 154mph as a top speed, 144 with the top down! (and it was loud~) 12:05 best run on the NurburgRing as I didn't want to wreck her!!!


154! Is that because you hit the electronic limit?

144 mph with the top down has got to be some sort of ED record! Was the rear end trying to get airborne?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Stevarino said:


> 144 mph with the top down has got to be some sort of ED record! Was the rear end trying to get airborne?


Not quite - the M6 vert was just as fast top down as top up


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Steverino. How is it you can see your car on board the ship? My car is on the Asian Captain, will I be able to see it also?


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I have been tracking the Hamburg Highway ship since it left Bremerhaven using the website below which only works (updates) when the vessel is within FM radio range of land.

https://www.vesselfinder.com/?imo=9712644

Just change the ship inquiry to "Asian Captain".

On a slow day, it is fun checking up on how the ship is doing and beats watching the election news.

I just searched for the "Asian Captain" and it looks like it has left Southampton for Baltimore and will soon be out of range for the free position updates. Soon, you will know nothing about the ships location for 9-10 days unless you want to pay a satellite tracking fee. It will be in Baltimore before you know it and then you can track it again in real time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, I have been using site. Guess I didn't get that you were kidding about seeing your car strapped down next to minis. Any thoughts on how to track once it hits land in Pot Hueneme, California?


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I was just using the info I got watching a few videos on YouTube about how car carrier ships operate.

Watching those guys jockey those cars into position has helped my parallel parking abilities.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

808dakine said:


> Any thoughts on how to track once it hits land in Pot Hueneme, California?


Unfortunately there is no easy online way of tracking a car once it's dropped off by the ship - at least I don't know of a way to track it online. About all you can do is call your CA and/or BMWNA. The time spent by a BMW in US Customs and the VPC is not called the "black hole" for nothing. Once the car is finished with the VPC you may be able to track it through the trucking company's web site if it will be picked up by you in California. But will your car be re-delivered in Hawaii?


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Yikes, Thanks Stevarino. I checked some of those videos you mentioned. Looks like a symphony of cars it's so well orchestrated. They are good. I also, foolishly looked at how some crossings were not so smooth. Now, I'm crossing my fingers that my car will arrive undamaged. We need to pray for light seas!!

Trinitony, car is being delivered to Oregon, where we'll pickup and add more mileage before loading (ugh!) onto another ship for Hawaii. It won't be home until next year.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Second thoughts*

Today, I had some self doubt concerning my decision to opt for the PCD redelivery of my ED 440i CV. Ever since the RoRo vessel "Hamburg Highway" left Bremerhaven, I have been keeping a distant eye on the ships progress. Living in Annapolis, MD, I knew I would have the opportunity to watch the ship as it went by Annapolis on its way into and out of Baltimore harbor. So today I grabbed my camera and went down to a park next to the Bay Bridge and took a few pictures of the Hamburg Highway, and my new car, going by on its way from Baltimore to Brunswick, GA. I know I won't regret the decision when I am on the skid pad at the PCD, but today it was painful watching that ship and my 440i go by.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

808dakine said:


> Trinitony, car is being delivered to Oregon, where we'll pickup and add more mileage before loading (ugh!) onto another ship for Hawaii. It won't be home until next year.


OK. I will stop whining about my PCD delivery. It it nothing compared to your wait to get your car shipped home to Hawaii.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

That is so cool! Your car came over way faster than mine. My car is in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean. I was just in Annapolis for a wedding. Great place.



Have fun on the skid pads.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

808dakine said:


> Trinitony, car is being delivered to Oregon, where we'll pickup and add more mileage before loading (ugh!) onto another ship for Hawaii. It won't be home until next year.


Wow! That's a painfully long re-delivery. When your car is delivered to you in Oregon and again in Hawaii would you fill out its shipping info in the ED Forum ********* "Online Redelivery Reporting Form Now Online - Enter Results Here" *

The entry form can be found here:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...Mww5yxBCzyOhF-DaXv0ZrX5A/viewform#start=embed

And the information compiled in the survey can be found here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...K-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=115789078

The results of this survey are very useful when planning a European Delivery. It allows you to find which drop off locations are the most efficient and also roughly how long it will take for cars to return to dealers in most states and Canadian provinces. You will be the first to report on re-delivery in Hawaii but you will see that re-delivery in Oregon averaged 9 weeks.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

One last thing. Being retired, I figured I have nothing better to do than book passage as a passenger on the ship that is carrying my car. I figured Baltimore to Brunswick, GA would work best.

I called K-line last week and was disappointed to learn that the car carrying ships are crew only with no passengers allowed. That makes sense. It would not be worth it to have a half-dozen trouble making tourists on board. You know, complaining about the food, asking "how much longer" all the time, slipping on the deck, falling overboard, getting sick, breaking bones, etc.

Now I know.


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

If only we could cruise with the cars! Mine is arriving in port (NJ) today.....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

When people ask how the car gets pack I always tell them that _"I drive it back through the Chunnel._ [which results in them giving me a quizzical look] _ You know, it's that tunnel that goes from London to Boston. You remember The Big Dig in Boston right? The tunnel leaks in a few places and it's a little dark and musty, but overall not a bad drive." _ A lot of people actually buy the story for awhile.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

NatiD82 said:


> If only we could cruise with the cars! Mine is arriving in port (NJ) today.....


TODAY! I bet you will be hearing from Ben Allen before you know it.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I lucked out. It looks like my car is going to get a free wash as it sits on the dock in Brunswick, GA this week. Courtesy of hurricane Matthew.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Stevarino said:


> I lucked out. It looks like my car is going to get a free wash as it sits on the dock in Brunswick, GA this week. Courtesy of hurricane Matthew.


Ouch. Hope it is just a wash and not a dunk. Brings back memories of all those cars at the dock in Canada that had to be replaced due to storm damage.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Anyway, the genius at BMW says my car is still on the dock at Brunswick, GA and scheduled for a truck tomorrow the 7th. (lol)


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Stevarino said:


> Anyway, the genius at BMW says my car is still on the dock at Brunswick, GA and scheduled for a truck tomorrow the 7th. (lol)


Crossing my fingers for both of us. My car is heading south from Baltimore towards the Panama Canal. I hope the ship avoids heavy seas, I've seen how storm surge damaged inadequately strapped down cars. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUgDsq4xwFg


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Motch, sorry you had so many difficulties. My guess is that you will either buy your next car off the lot or order a car for dealer delivery, whatever brand of car it is.

I keep trying to tell myself "It's only a car" over and over, but it never works.

Regards.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Motch said:


> ...Where to begin-
> So, lets see..
> Started off with my dealership (Sales Manager) telling me I couldn't have to individual color combo.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're gone through the wringer. I'd be fuming too. What you've detailed might help others considering an ED. Thanks for sharing. I cannot tell you how much these Bimmerfest blogs have helped. The amount of useful information is tremendous. Thanks to all those that have taken time to log their experiences. I hope BMW is monitoring member input and working to improve the ED experience.

How were you able to figure out the customs and VPC dates? I only know my car was off the ship on the 20th.


----------

